# 2006 beetle convertible beep



## aej_27 (Jan 5, 2007)

so yesterday i traded in my gti for a beetle convertible. it is a 2006 reflex silver beetle with a black top. it was brand new, just been sitting on the lot. well today it was nice so i figured i would put the top down and cruise around town. after the top was down and i started to drive the car would beep. it continued to beep every time i would stop and then pull off again at a light or stop sign. can anyone tell me why. the car didnt come with a manual but i had them order me one and will pick it up friday. but if anyone has any input on this it would be great. is there something i have to do after the top is down? latch it or something. also the outside temperature reader shows a beetle with the top down and arrows going across it. is this right? any input would be appreciated. thanxs -andy-


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: 2006 beetle convertible beep (aej_27)*

Your car thinks the top is not all the way down (a vestige of when the dreaded little side flaps were installed in earlier NBCs, and had to be seated fully before the car computer was satisfied) and is obnoxiously alerting you to this dire event.








Put the top up and latch it. Unlatch it again... Then, reach down to the top-down button and HOLD IT TOWARDS THE TOP until the top goes ALL the way down, the hydraulic pumps wheeze, *and a single "ding" tells you the top is secure and ready *for over-100mph driving. If you release the button _before _you hear the "ding," your beep will sound and hound you every... damn... time... you... stop... to remind you to listen for the "ding." Hope that helps...


----------



## jbthompson (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: 2006 beetle convertible beep (Boogety Boogety)*

I agree. Also, if the top doesn't latch all of the way, sometimes it will beep. Mine does this, and I have to clean the upper connector hook. This will sometimes make the car think the top isn't closed.


----------



## jbthompson (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: 2006 beetle convertible beep (Boogety Boogety)*

I agree. Also, if the top doesn't latch all of the way, sometimes it will beep. Mine does this, and I have to clean the upper connector hook with some electrical cleaner/lubricant. I think it's mostly a dirty connection between the roof and the actuator in the top. This will sometimes make the car think the top isn't closed.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: 2006 beetle convertible beep (jbthompson)*

True that on the dirty contacts, good advice for most others... but his is a _new _car (just left on the lot a year)...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2006 beetle convertible beep (Boogety Boogety)*

Blew off another f-in flap yesterday, 4th one now, grrrrr...


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: 2006 beetle convertible beep (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Blew off another f-in flap yesterday, 4th one now, grrrrr...

...???...
Details? Warp speed victim? Crunched by top during operation? Spontaneous combustion? Don't leave us hanging...


----------

